# India to Obama visit: Yes We Scan!



## Flash (Jan 23, 2015)

No head of state—not even the presidents of China or Russia—have managed to shut down an entire city when they visit India. _Except Barack Obama._

An estimated 50,000 security personnel, 15,000 CCTV cameras, a team of secret service agents, 40 dogs, airborne radars and other security paraphernalia will be deployed.

*In the open*

Much of that is because Obama is expected to be seated in the open for over a 100 minutes, the duration of the Republic day parade.
Here is what we know about the measures that the Indian government is taking for Obama’s visit:



71 high-rise building from where Rajpath, the parade’s route, can be seen will be shut down completely.
India will use AWACS (Airborne Warning and Control System) to monitor any air movements in the region and can even detect incoming missiles from some 400 km away.
The government has so far installed 45,000 CCTV cameras in the capital for the visit, which received a rap from Delhi’s high court. “Because of a foreign president, you do it, but not for Indian citizens. If we direct you to do it for Indians, you do it in months and years, else you do it in weeks,” the court reportedly said. “Let’s get someone from outer space.”
Commercial flight movements to Agra will also be curtailed and Taj Mahal will be out of bounds for citizens on Jan. 27 when Obama visits the monument.
A number of roads leading up to Rajpath have been shut down for the public, unlike previous years when traffic movement was only barred near the venue.

More on: The security mantra for Obama’s India visit: Yes, we scan – Quartz


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 23, 2015)

its said that usually he who has amassed wealth, fame, prosperity, notoriety, through wicked and evil means and ways, is the one who is the most sceptical and fearful of others for his property & life!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 23, 2015)

I think Obama will bring drones for his ow security.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 23, 2015)

i don't think this thread to be created...


----------



## eureka (Jan 24, 2015)

What was the actual point of inviting really?


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 24, 2015)

Indian Gov don't do it for Indians but for some ****


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2015)

Loved the remark from high Court... "Let's bring someone from outer space"... XD

- - - Updated - - -

A good read: *www.quora.com/How-will-Barack-Obamas-visit-during-Republic-Day-help-India/answer/Shubham-Bansal-22


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

eureka said:


> What was the actual point of inviting this son of a b really?


To bring more foreign investments?


----------



## quicky008 (Jan 24, 2015)

To bolster modi's popularity among other things,and also to make him look like the saviour of the hapless Indian masses.


----------



## icebags (Jan 24, 2015)

wastage of our tax payer monneh & efforts.


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

Guys, Obama is watching you. Be thoughtful in your comments


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 24, 2015)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


eureka said:


> What was the actual point of inviting really?



apart from other reasons (whatever one may like to surmise, in ignorance about facts), when one is surrounded by royally warped and crooked neighbours, it could be somewhat effective to atleast symbolically show the camaraderie (even if for namesakes) with an even though distant, but powerful, and similar-in-characteristic entity and send a 'message' across. i hope and am inclined to believe that the invite was sent with atleast one good reason. 

OTOH, the US warned the pakis not to play spoilsport while obama is busy chewing Pandey ji's paan while in India (but when was amerrikah famous for uprightness!), and that he will be doing wearing tons of armour (read, 'security cover'), looks utterly hilarious (though necessary i know)! somehow seems like a city-bred, namby-pamby snob buckling himself in all sorts of protective gear and disinfectants and what not, when asked to lend a hand in a ploughing field! 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Vyom said:


> Loved the remark from high Court... "Let's bring someone from outer space"... XD
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> A good read: *www.quora.com/How-will-Barack-Obamas-visit-during-Republic-Day-help-India/answer/Shubham-Bansal-22




thanks for sharing that link! was actually a nice read. repped you! 

jRay's post was snipped. eureka's post is also not very exquisite. flash has sounded the warning. beware eureka!


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

And here's another good-boy-attitude of India before Obama.



Municipal cow catchers were ordered to round up the stray cattle that amble down the city’s thoroughfares, unperturbed by the backup of traffic behind them.
Men with slingshots have fanned out in the neighborhood around the Indian president’s sandstone palace, shrieking and barking in an effort to frighten away hundreds of rosy-bottomed monkeys.
City workers have been making the rounds on downtown streets, trying to persuade beggars to spend three days in a shelter, but they have had varied success.
The sweets sellers are disappearing, and the sidewalk cobblers, and the sellers of feather-dusters and bead necklaces and black-market novels.
Desperate, the municipal council has trained 40 men to imitate the guttural grunts and shrieks of the langurs and has begun dumping food in a forested area, hoping it will keep the monkeys away from officials’ residences.

*www.nytimes.com/2015/01/24/world/f...s-a-broom-to-stray-monkeys-and-cows.html?_r=0


----------



## Vyom (Jan 24, 2015)

^^ Wow.. posted in NYTimes. _That escalated quickly._


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jan 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> And here's another good-boy-attitude of India before Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow! Plz god ,some one from space visit india.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

I need explanation... short explanation...
Why America is superpower till now???


----------



## Flash (Jan 24, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> I need explanation... short explanation...
> Why America is superpower till now???


Why The U.S. Remains The World's Unchallenged Superpower - Forbes
The article is on 2013, but still the points prove true.,


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Why The U.S. Remains The World's Unchallenged Superpower - Forbes
> The article is on 2013, but still the points prove true.,



thanks...
*in.news.yahoo.com/us-security-agents-accused-being-overbearing-interfering-130215917.html
indians need to learn something from other countries...
Like we see in Baby (movie) dialogue by Pakistani Actor..
"India kuch nahi kar sakta, sirf bolta rehta hai."


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 24, 2015)

eureka said:


> What was the actual point of inviting this son of a b really?



Sorry Sir ,we are inviting the ISIS and BOKO HARAM leaders from next Republic Day Celebrations ,Please bear with us for the time being.

Indiaâ€“United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eureka (Jan 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> To bring more foreign investments?


No, I meant why on a day like Republic Day? This is our day, not a single other person should be involved in this, at least not anyone from any foreign countries. Of course, any one will and should visit India as many times as needed. We are still a developing economy, we definitely need to work with other developed countries, there is no problem with that.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Sorry Sir ,we are inviting the ISIS and BOKO HARAM leaders from next Republic Day Celebrations ,Please bear with us for the time being.
> 
> Indiaâ€“United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So they are basically same, that was the point! One is continuing terrorism openly and taking all the curse of other people, and another is the remote controller, always behind the curtain.


----------



## Flash (Jan 25, 2015)

eureka said:


> No, I meant why on a day like Republic Day? This is our day, not a single other person should be involved in this, at least not anyone from any foreign countries. Of course, any one will and should visit India as many times as needed. We are still a developing economy, we definitely need to work with other developed countries, there is no problem with that.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


It's the customary sign to invite other country presidents for Republic Day parade. 
List of state visits to India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## eureka (Jan 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> It's the customary sign to invite other country presidents for Republic Day parade.
> List of state visits to India - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks mate, I didn't know this.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

obama and modi both should watch... "Baby" Movie... what you think...


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2015)

eureka said:


> So they are basically same, that was the point! One is continuing terrorism openly and taking all the curse of other people, and another is the remote controller, always behind the curtain.



Sorry but the remote controller is their religion itself


----------



## Pasapa (Jan 25, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Sorry but the remote controller is their religion itself


Sorry, that's just wrong and ignorant.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Sorry, that's just wrong and ignorant.


 who is it then ?
better stop making conspiracy theories.
who were the remote controls on 9/11 and 26/11 attacks ?
is it the person you all call "son of a b" ?
oh wait ! that comment was just genius !!


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 25, 2015)

26 जनवरी को बराक ओबामा भारत आ रहे हैं, इसलिए दिल्ली में 1500 कैमरे लगाए जा रहे हैं। मुझे यह समझ नहीं आ रहा है कि इतना बड़ा आदमी भारत से क्या चुराएगा?
*i10.dainikbhaskar.com/thumbnail/655x588/web2images/www.bhaskar.com/2015/01/24/7954_unnamed_7.jpg
*i10.dainikbhaskar.com/thumbnail/655x588/web2images/www.bhaskar.com/2015/01/24/7931_unnamed_2.jpg


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 25, 2015)

*fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10891782_632635333530566_6841241168281263355_n.jpg?oh=fb542edf81a91160db1cd88ad7d227c9&oe=556E7246&__gda__=1433132495_2d2977bfa6b281fa5b93299ca5421ee9


----------



## eureka (Jan 26, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Sorry but the remote controller is their religion itself


This is what first world brainwash-ism does to dull head peoples, sorry no offence.

11/9, LOL, what happened indeed? God knows why people don't have the courage to search for something in detail before commenting rubbish.


----------



## ico (Jan 26, 2015)

icebags said:


> wastage of our tax payer monneh & efforts.


wastage of an online forum comment and many TCP/IP packets.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2015)

icebags said:


> wastage of our tax payer monneh & efforts.



The best reply here is this.^^


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 26, 2015)

eureka said:


> This is what first world brainwash-ism does to dull head peoples, sorry no offence.
> 
> 11/9, LOL, what happened indeed? God knows why people don't have the courage to search for something in detail before commenting rubbish.


Hello?
First world brainwashism?
You keep on yapping about it all the time with no proof.
What about Charlie Hebdo attacks?
Peshawar massacre?
Where did they brainwash?
They did it in the name of God and justifies the killing of innocent children's lives ! even the holy priest !
Meanwhile,you keep supporting the stupid terrorists who cover their genitals with concrete blocks coz they could f free in heaven after self destruction ! 
And its 11/9 cos either you don't read newspaper or you think it happened in India 
(no offense to any particular religion ,but terrorists.Killing people and blaming it on others is bullsht)


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 26, 2015)

Actually not only its a waste but shame too.


----------



## icebags (Jan 26, 2015)

ico said:


> wastage of an online forum comment and many TCP/IP packets.



the hundreds of crores (if not thousands) being spent in the preparation of obama visit equals the value of tcp/ip packets ?    how many taxpayer it takes to collect even a single crore in a year here in india lol, in average ?

anyways, today in news paper i read there are some developments in bringing american investments in india, in the context of "make in india" policy, which i think is a good thing, but i still stick to my comment, it had to happen sooner or later, in near future, spending so much was not really necessary.

this is the highest amount of expenditure in the history of india being done in preparation of the visit of an foreign leader.


     [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]





10 numberi said:


> Actually not only its a waste but shame too.



its not shame, honoring a friendly country leader is a good thing, but putting him in the open road fore more than an hour and arranging thousands of manpower and tons of money for it, is what makes it a waste.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 26, 2015)

icebags said:


> [MENTION=85950]Gollum[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bhai tu kya bolna chahta hai main samajhta hoon. I speak straight forward no sugar coated neem leaf statement. India depends so much on USA is not a good thing.
Moreover people in NY have already started making jokes on us. There is very less respect for india. It is going on diminishing. People who have traveled abroad can confirm this fact. In australia they spit on your face. In many forums they use taunting language against us in many movies they humiliate us. 

Well It doesn't matter because india today is filled with majority of  . Who have no image nor feelings. Few people are working hard & rest of us ..well some of us are here responding on something which isn't even worth discussing.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 26, 2015)

It's not worth discussing here ,but since people in NY have already started joking lets take a look at the countries whom cant tolerate other races 
*i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/16/article-2325502-19D0189E000005DC-313_634x274.jpg
Map shows world's most racist countries (and the answers may surprise you) | Daily Mail Online


----------



## moniker (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> It's not worth discussing here ,but since people in NY have already started joking lets take a look at the countries whom cant tolerate other races
> *i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/05/16/article-2325502-19D0189E000005DC-313_634x274.jpg
> Map shows world's most racist countries (and the answers may surprise you) | Daily Mail Online



Depends on what the surveyor considers to be a different race. If an Indian doesn't want his neighbor to be from a different part of India, that is extremely bigoted and discriminatory, but I wouldn't call that racist. I feel the whole of south asia belongs to a single race.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Sorry but the remote controller is their religion itself



saudi (the wahaabi/salaafi aggressive proponents and spreaders, officially the rulership itself too) + the yemerikkan and brit agencies = remote-controllers and cause of many, if not all the contemporary geo-theo-politico sinister crises & anguish plaguing the world; though both of them now appear to be countering the menace they re-nourished and pushed, like a boulder from the tip of a hill, either after burning their own hands, or to put up another facade again. i would like to optimistically believe in the former.


----------



## 10 numberi (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> It's not worth discussing here ,but since people in NY have already started joking lets take a look at the countries whom cant tolerate other races
> Map shows world's most racist countries (and the answers may surprise you) | Daily Mail Online



I think almost everyone in this thread are smart enough.

I asked for confirmation from others from their own experiences from abroad  Not some stupid survey which skips many other questions. If you have one then share otherwise wait for others reply.  Google can be contradicting & I can google & counter reply you but that will be just stupid.

Yes I can understand the business terms but why the long queue? No place to sit? 
*media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2015January/ambani_650_012715120817.jpg


----------



## abhigeek (Jan 27, 2015)

I have never been to abroad.
How is the experience ?
Indians suffer from racist attacks abroad?


----------



## beingGamer (Jan 27, 2015)

Nanducob said:


> Sorry Sir ,we are inviting the ISIS and BOKO HARAM leaders from next Republic Day Celebrations ,Please bear with us for the time being.
> 
> Indiaâ€“United States relations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



twitter handle pls


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 27, 2015)

moniker said:


> Depends on what the surveyor considers to be a different race. If an Indian doesn't want his neighbor to be from a different part of India, that is extremely bigoted and discriminatory, but I wouldn't call that racist. I feel the whole of south asia belongs to a single race.


The states in India have varying characteristics like language,clothing etc.Also there is still the "caste system".As someone hailing from South I had a bad experience when I moved to another state.Dont know if it can be termed as racism ,but it didnt feel good.
Not everyone in my state is open minded about people from other states .I guess discriminating people based on caste,colour,language etc might also be called racism and India has that in excess.

- - - Updated - - -



10 numberi said:


> Yes I can understand the business terms but why the long queue? No place to sit?
> *media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2015January/ambani_650_012715120817.jpg


their chair broke


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> *media2.intoday.in/indiatoday/images/stories//2015January/ambani_650_012715120817.jpg


That's an example to prove that *Power > Money. *


----------



## ico (Jan 27, 2015)

abhigeek said:


> I have never been to abroad.
> How is the experience ?
> Indians suffer from racist attacks abroad?


Way less compared to our own facing attacks from ourselves.


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 27, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> saudi (the wahaabi/salaafi aggressive proponents and spreaders, officially the rulership itself too) + the yemerikkan and brit agencies = remote-controllers and cause of many, if not all the contemporary geo-theo-politico sinister crises & anguish plaguing the world; though both of them now appear to be countering the menace they re-nourished and pushed, like a boulder from the tip of a hill, either after burning their own hands, or to put up another facade again. i would like to optimistically believe in the former.


Mm, if US was the rc,then


Spoiler



*i.imgflip.com/8obc5.jpg



- - - Updated - - -



anikkket said:


> twitter handle pls


Not active in Twitter ,but in FB


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

Well in abroad we are only asian but in India we are a lot of different things.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2015)

Heard live radio of broadcast of Modi and Obama. The end note of Modi about poor family made my eyes wet. Lol. Such emotional.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

and here's the aftereffects of Obama's visit. 

Sticky issues: The controversy of Obama chewing gum at R-Day parade - Firstpost

- - - Updated - - -



Vyom said:


> Heard live radio of broadcast of Modi and Obama. The end note of Modi about poor family made my eyes wet. Lol. Such emotional.



and here's the transcript for the people (like me) who missed the broadcast or don't know hindi. 

English Rendering of Transcript of the special episode of Mann ki Baat: PM Shri Narendra Modi and US President Shri Barack Obama share their thoughts on Radio


----------



## icebags (Jan 27, 2015)

10 numberi said:


> I think almost everyone in this thread are smart enough.
> 
> I asked for confirmation from others from their own experiences from abroad  Not some stupid survey which skips many other questions. If you have one then share otherwise wait for others reply.  Google can be contradicting & I can google & counter reply you but that will be just stupid.
> 
> ...



i wonder what was waiting in the front of the que for them ? it could have been a food distribution counter or may be not.


----------



## Vyom (Jan 27, 2015)

Flash said:


> and here's the aftereffects of Obama's visit.
> 
> Sticky issues: The controversy of Obama chewing gum at R-Day parade - Firstpost



Oh come on.. man.. the guy can't eat a chewing gum? This is why India don't progress.. we tend to linger around petty issues rather than trying to do some breakthroughs.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on.. man.. the guy can't eat a chewing gum? This is why India don't progress.. we tend to linger around petty issues rather than trying to do some breakthroughs.


Question is about, where he hid the chewing gum. We Indians knew we would hid the gum under the Chair, but Americans?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 27, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Well in abroad we are only asian but in India we are *a lot of different thighs*.



Recheck it.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 27, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Recheck it.



Another damm you auto correct issue.


----------



## Flash (Jan 27, 2015)

icebags said:


> i wonder what was waiting in the front of the que for them ? it could have been a food distribution counter or may be not.


They were waiting to meet Obama.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 27, 2015)

Vyom said:


> Oh come on.. man.. the guy can't eat a chewing gum? This is why India don't progress.. we tend to linger around petty issues rather than trying to do some breakthroughs.



the chinese too hadn't taken it well. nevermind. gossiping is a human trait and has been our oldest pastime. the western man may do it for issues we find normal or/and necessary in this part, the eastern man may do it for those that are not considered objectionable and distasteful, owing to cultural differences. while apart from the internet giving people ideas royally lame to gain petty fame, it also gives them a platform to blow up a footling (as simple as chewing an anti-nicotine gum during an official function) and engage in tattling like never before!

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Mm, if US was the rc,then
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



my reply was not directed towards the much-debated attacks on US, but in general, about the reasons for the resurgence of wahaabism in the post world-war era, and esp. from atleast 6 months prior the landing of the soviet forces in afghanistan. though the subject invariably gets diverted many-a-times to the attacks on US, i know.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2015)

[strike]When Congress trying to implement nuclear power plant in Kudangulam, Tamil Nadu everyone protested inclusing BJP. Now Obama signed Nuclear deal with Indian Government which includes opening Nuclear power plant to handle electricity needs. I dont get this logic [/strike]


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 28, 2015)

but the protest-leader, S.P. Udayakumar, had stated that both the congress & the BJP were against the protest/in favour of the plant...


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2015)

GhorMaanas said:


> but the protest-leader, S.P. Udayakumar, had stated that both the congress & the BJP were against the protest/in favour of the plant...



My mistake  yes you are right


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2015)

Don't know the legibility of this information as I seen this in some controversial fb page.They say that India will be using nuclear reactors /parts used in the U.S


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 28, 2015)

amjath said:


> My mistake  yes you are right



nevermind. happens.

- - - Updated - - -



Nanducob said:


> Don't know the legibility of this information as I seen this in some controversial fb page.They say that India will be using nuclear reactors /parts used in the U.S



info (or should i say, mis/dis-info) on platforms like fb, whatsapp, etc., however trivial, should always be verified, as a rule. perhaps we don't have better sources of info yet, but am sure that within a few days, when the fever of the friendship subsides from the heads of the news-channel honchos, they will be back to their usual noisy newsroom debates and bickering, and then this topic of the nuclear deal would open up and we may get to know more on that.


----------



## eureka (Jan 29, 2015)

ico said:


> Way less compared to our own facing attacks from ourselves.


This is so right. I guess that's why I saw Muricans spitting inside the burger which is to be delivered to an Indian.

Wonderful. People have lot of experience


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 29, 2015)

why just the firangs, you can get spit-laced tea here from your own folks as 'hospitality' (won't go into the details about that here)!
the thread got diverted from the topic long back, and i think that it has served its purpose anyway.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2015)

this thread indeed served its purpose.


----------



## ico (Jan 30, 2015)

eureka said:


> This is so right. I guess that's why I saw Muricans spitting inside the burger which is to be delivered to an Indian.
> 
> Wonderful. People have lot of experience


hmmm.


----------

